
Groundbreaking blood test can detect cancer years before symptoms appear - hanniabu
https://jpost.com/health-science/groundbreaking-blood-test-can-detect-cancer-years-before-symptoms-appear-636443/
======
s09dfhks
Is this what Theranos was trying to do before they got busted?

